# Swedish: relax chair



## vesna

Hi all!

Can somebody please tell me how can I say RELAX CHAIR IN sWEDISH? It's SWINGSESSEL in German, if it's of any help...

Thanks! Vesna


----------



## Whodunit

vesna said:
			
		

> It's SWINGSESSEL in German



Sorry, but never heard and never sat on.


----------



## vesna

oops, actually it's called SCHWINGSESSEL in German. 

Still no ideas? It's just an ordinary armchair, forget about the relax thing...


----------



## Whodunit

vesna said:
			
		

> oops, actually it's called SCHWINGSESSEL in German.
> 
> Still no ideas? It's just an ordinary armchair, forget about the relax thing...



an armchair (Sessel) = en fåtölj

In Germany, the word "Schwingsessel" doesn't really exist. It's good to say "ein Sessel".


----------



## vesna

ok, thanks!
all the best, vesna


----------



## kdfossum

Don't know if they use this in Sweden, but we do in Norway, so it may be the same.

Godstolen (The good chair)
Also, there is a brand of chair in Norway called "stressless" that has made it's way into daily language, and used to describe a comfy tv-type chair even when it's not the right brand. Much in the same way as Americans use the term "lazyboy".


----------



## Roberto1976

Perhaps Vesna is referring to a "recliner" (in German, I think, _Ruhesessel_).

On the Swedish IKEA website I found the term _vilfåtölj_... could it be it?

PS: kdfossum, as you probably already know, a "lazyboy" (or a "stressless") is also called, with a more generic term, a "recliner." 

EDIT:

Upon googling _Schwingsessel_, I found several chairs with exposed frame, which tend to flexible, hence the "swing." The exposed frame is in metal or wood, and many of the chairs come with a matching footstool, like this _fåtölj_ (with matching _fotpall_).

Maybe this is more like it. Do these popular chairs have a special name, in Swedish?


----------



## María Madrid

Not quite sure it's the same thing. Relax chair sometimes refers to those armchairs with massage features. If you just mean recliner, then you could use vilfåtölj.


----------



## granen

It might be "massagestol" you are looking for


----------



## Lugubert

The Internet pictures of different "Schwingsessel" match what IKEA names just "fåtölj" ('easychair'), without any further qualifications.


----------



## María Madrid

Ikea does actually use the term"vilfåtölj" for recliners. If only Vesna explained what she means with relax chair.


----------



## mofeta

My suggestion is simply "vilstol", but I am not sure this is what you mean by "relax chair." A vilstol is less than an "armchair" - it is more like the kind of chair you would use in a porch or in the garden to lay down and relax.

You may google it to get a picture (I am not allowed to post links to other URLs yet!)

Best


----------

